# Mod to Queen Bed Slide



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

After the past few times camping, during the last month, I decided to try to find a way to make the queen bed slide on my 28rss a little better insulated so it isn't quite so cold at night. We are going out camping again this weekend, and since we live in Michigan, it is suppose to get down to the mid 30's at night. So before I take off for the weekend, I made a little modification to the rear slide so that hopefully it will be a little warmer than it has been on previous outings.

To do this, I went down to Lowes and bought a roll of Reflectix Foil Insulation. I took the queen matress out of the slide, lined it with the Reflectix, and put the matress back. Hopefully this will help insulate the bottom of the bed from the cold. I'll let you know after the weekend if it made any difference or not.

Phil









*Here's a picture after the Reflectix has been installed.*


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Your mod looks very nice, but you might want to check out this link before you hit the road.


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey Jim, thanks for the link. I read through it, and found it quite interesting. Really my only objective is to keep as much of the cold air out as possible, not necessarily try to reflect any possible heat back up into the matress. Not sure if it will work, but I figured it was worth a try. Thanks again for the additional info on this subject.

Phil


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Phil good idea. As the other post notes I'm not sure it will help to keep the warmth in, but it may well help keep more cool air out. I never saw the value of it in a popup, seemed like a waste of money and time, heck in a popup its like leaving the door open as so much warm air just goes right out through the walls. With the mattress there I don't know how much is lost, but I sure wish there was more insulation in the slide out walls, knowing they are thin you can feel how cool they get. But with my heater going and me stuffed in my sleeping bag I'm nice and warm.

Let us know if you notice any difference. If you don't, well then just think the next time you need foil for a Hobo Meal you'll be set for life


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I would bet any type of insulation would help in the queen bed area.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The first time we went camping (yes, in the cul-de-sac), my wife insisted this mod be done before the next camping trip. She could feel cold coming up through the mattress. Will keep you all posted.

Randy


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Besides the cold, it looks like it will block any rays from outer space


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Actually, in order to block the rays from outer space the most effectively, the reflective side most be facing the outside of the slidebox, and some aluminum foil on the windows is always a sure bet to block out those mind bending alien rays.









At least that is what I was told as a rookie paramedic 12 years ago by my grizzled old preceptor.









Tim


----------



## Pat&Joanne (Apr 12, 2004)

I put a layer of closed cell foam camping slleping pads under our queen slide mattress. The stuff is light and has good r value for thickness, it also keeps the mattress from sliding around.

Pat


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Great idea, please let me know how it works. I layed down a layer of my old camping pad. (Yes, the tent style camping). The pad kept me warm from the ground while sleeping ina tent, so I figure it should do the trick.

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The debate on the forum linked previously brings up some good points between the Reflectix and the closed cell foam pads. I guess its 6 to 1 and half dozen to the other, but if its cold doing one of them probably helps some.


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Well, after a weekend where the highs were in the upper 40's and it rained about 80% of the time, I can definitely say the reflectix made a huge diference. I'm not saying there may not be something that could probably work better, but I could definitely tell a temperature difference in the matress from previous outings.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Good deal! I was hoping it would help. Maybe I'll have to give it a try.


----------

